# Oil leak



## annabeal (Aug 19, 2020)

BMW X3 35i M Series 
Started having problems with oil leak at about 71,000 miles. It has been “repaired” numerous times but starts leaking again quite soon. Messed up bottom cover of car with hot oil. Not sure what else to do now. Love car but it frequently smells like burning oil. Suggestions????


----------



## Tony Fox 1956 (Oct 3, 2013)

Check crank case pressure isnt excessive .


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

annabeal said:


> . It has been "repaired" numerous times but starts leaking again quite soon.


What 'repairs' were done????

Sounds like maybe the leak has never been repaired....


----------



## Tony Fox 1956 (Oct 3, 2013)

With a BMW you need to also look at the cause of the leak. They have suffered from excessive crankcase pressure from various reasons in the past, this would account for "leaks". Especially when its leaking in the same place. Or as you suggest, crap repairs


----------

